# Parent Questionnaire - Research on Learning!



## Pediatric Psychiatry (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi all parents,
Researchers are doing a study on how children learn and we need your help! If you have ten minutes of your time, please fill out the questionnaire using the link below. This will be an incredible help for senior scientists at the Massachusetts General Hospital in Boston, MA.

is.gd/kidsmgh


----------

